
As travel is off the cards – I'm exploring the vast terrain of video game worlds - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2020/aug/11/since-travel-is-off-the-cards-for-now-im-exploring-the-vast-terrain-of-video-game-worlds
======
DanBC
I had to cut the title down a bit to fit in the 80char limit.

